# Detachable dog tags?



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Okay, I know they make these things, but all my googling is unsuccessful so far. I'm looking for something which I can put the dog's tags on- rabies and identification- and easily switch it from collar to collar to my keychain etc as needed. Like a little clip or possibly tiny carbiner. Does anyone know what I'm talking about, and know where to get them? Thanks!


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

I have them for my dogs and love them. Just go to your local hardware store. there will be tons of clips to choose from! The one I use looks like a tiny leash snap. Makes switching tags between collars, or taking them off for some peace and quite a cinch.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I use pull tabs,,as in leather pull tabs,, J& J dog supply I believe carries them and probably alot of other equip magazines..petsmart may even carry them tho maybe not leather))


----------



## doxsee (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's a picture showing what I use.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You can find any number of small clips, bolt snaps, caribeaners and similar devices at your local hardware store. I'd just head there and then you can pick out whatever size or style you prefer.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There are a few places that sell clips for that purpose but as mentioned you can get similar things from the hardware store.
A company called Cetacea also makes a product called 'Tag-it' which looks like a tiny collar with a little D-ring that you hook the tags on, then the whole thing clips around the dog's collar with a plastic snap.

Here's a photo:











There are also quite a few metal clips you can buy to hold dog ID tags that make it easy to switch collars:

http://www.mendodesign.net/

http://www.dogids.com/sdogidtagat.html

http://www.uptowndogcapecod.com/cart/index.php?p=product&id=72&parent=5

http://www.wagtagpetproducts.com/

http://www.jbpet.com/Change-It,6835.html


Personally I'd probably buy a spring-loaded locking carabiner type clip. The advantage over a regular clip is it locks (twist lock) so it is less likely to come open, and the advantage over a regular locking clip is it's spring-loaded so even if the lock part was loose and untwisted the spring-loaded clip would still be closed.
I'm not sure where you would find one of those, but I have a Ruffwear dog leash that uses one for the clip so I know they exist!


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas, guys. Chicagocanine, the Tag-it is the device I was trying to recall, thanks. I'll have a look at the hardware store this weekend and see what they have.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I would have never even thought of this! What a good diea. Right now I have 4 different tage, 1 attached to each of Mandalays collars, and her rabies tag attached to the leash itself (with another ID tag as well). I may try this.


----------

